# Fife Autosmart Rep-thanks



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a quick one to say thanks to Grant for meeting me today for some AS stock. Very nice bloke and even had time for a joke or two. 

Highly recommended if you are in the Fife/Edinburgh area! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

amiller said:


> Very nice bloke and even had time for a joke or two.


haha imagine that eh?....the little cheeky wideo that he is


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

No problem meeting you in the slightest, as i said, i have no problem meeting, supplying & to give advice if its required... Like your new car, it was looking good


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Grant - sorry can't PM you as i don't have 10 posts yet but i'm looking to get a couple of prices for some of the Autosmart products so if you could send me your e-mail address i'll be in touch

Cheers
Calum


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

How do I find the rep for Perth area?


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

*reps numbers*

calum 001 & alzay... hope you both got pm...... grant g101


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers Grant


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> haha imagine that eh?....the little cheeky wideo that he is


Grant is the complete opposite from that mate, a total gentleman with a good honest way of dealing. I can't believe you have called him that.

To other members please take no notice of that statement.

As for other guy's if you need to pick up Autosmart products and you can only pick up at the weekend then Grant is more than welcome to leave them with me and you can pick them up.:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Grant is the complete opposite from that mate, a total gentleman with a good honest way of dealing. I can't believe you have called him that.
> 
> To other members please take no notice of that statement.
> 
> As for other guy's if you need to pick up Autosmart products and you can only pick up at the weekend then Grant is more than welcome to leave them with me and you can pick them up.:thumb:


Does grant let you pick up a sense of humour at the weekends too...?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Does grant let you pick up a see of humour at the weekends too...?


You mean a *sense* of humour and the answer is no, now stop the happyness what do you think it's christmas or something:tumbleweed:

Only joking spoony merry christmas to you:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> You mean a *sense* of humour and the answer is no, now stop the happyness what do you think it's christmas or something:tumbleweed:
> 
> Only joking spoony merry christmas to you:thumb:


Heh it's almost Christmas! Hope you have a good one too.

I've bought a few things off grant too, good bloke.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Grant is the complete opposite from that mate, a total gentleman with a good honest way of dealing. I can't believe you have called him that.
> 
> To other members please take no notice of that statement.
> 
> As for other guy's if you need to pick up Autosmart products and you can only pick up at the weekend then Grant is more than welcome to leave them with me and you can pick them up.:thumb:


cheers for the offer, i'm only available at nights and weekends so will see what Grant says when he gets back to me

and don't worry it was all taken in good banter !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah water under the bridge Paul.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ah water under the bridge Paul.


I preferred the unedited version.......:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mkv said:


> I preferred the unedited version.......:lol:


Shut up you tart!! Lol


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Shut up you tart!! Lol


Aww, where is the love!.......:lol:


----------

